# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shkencëtarët zbulojnë ujë në planetin e largët

## Vinjol

*Sa më shumë përparon teknologjia, aq më shumë shtohet kureshtja njerëzore për të mësuar më tepër për planetet e largëta.* 

Me vendosjen në hapësirë të teleskopëve të fuqishëm në gjendje të kapin dhe sjellin në tokë imazhe nga distanca prej qindra-mijëra vitesh dritë larg, vitet e fundit zbulimet kanë qenë të mëdha.

Njëri prej tyre është ai i botuar në revistën Nature i shkencëtarëve të Universitetit të Merilendit në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ata pretendojnë se kanë gjetur gjurmë uji në planetin HAT P-11b i cili ndodhet në yjësinë Cygnus, rreth 124 vite dritë larg me madhësi rreth 4 herë më shumë se sa Toka.

Ky planet, sipas shkencëtarëve amerikanë, përmban ujë në formë avulli. Ata mbërritën në këtë përfundim gjatë vrojtimit me 3 teleskopë të ndryshëm, ndihmuar edhe nga fushë-pamja e kthjellët në atmosferën e planetit, në momentin kur ky i fundit po kalonte para yllit të tij.

Në këtë moment reflektimi i dritës së yllit në sipërfaqjen dhe atmosferën e HAT P-11b sugjeron se ai përmban ujë dhe hidrogjen. Sipas shkencëtarëve 90 përqind e atmosferës së tij përbëhet nga hidrogjeni dhe 10 përqind është në formë uji të avullt.

Zbulimi vlerësohet i një rëndësie të veçantë për faktin se studimi i atmosferës së ekzo-planeteve (planete jashtë sistemit tonë diellor) të mëdhenj mund të ndihmojë shkencëtarët në gjetjen e jetëve aliene në galaksi të tjera. / Top Channel

----------

